# Wall-hung vitreous china WC and basin



## sergoodo (Dec 30, 2016)

_http://www.export.roca.com/catalogue/collections/w-w/wall-hung-vitreous-china-wc-basin-893020..1_

*Any IPC exceptions or approvals this Roka "W+W fixture" can be used in apartments (R2 occupancy)?  Could the unit be considered a single fixture?*


----------



## mark handler (Dec 30, 2016)

Does it have any testing approvals?
Flush flow rate?
Does it meet any industry standards? ANSI, SCC, NSF, CSA, ASSE, ASTM


----------



## sergoodo (Dec 31, 2016)

_http://www.export.roca.com/RocaReso...Object={54A023D0-6DC8-47E3-9B24-A305BAD640B9}
Roca Guarantee
Every one of the products we sell complies with all specific European regulations. We offer you the finest product with the best guarantee. 
Our goal is your total satisfaction_.

Maybe the CSA?...International (IPC) includes Europe, so GUARANTEED to comply with IPC.   case closed? hehe


----------



## mark handler (Dec 31, 2016)

sergoodo said:


> _http://www.export.roca.com/RocaReso...Object={54A023D0-6DC8-47E3-9B24-A305BAD640B9}
> Roca Guarantee
> Every one of the products we sell complies with all specific European regulations. We offer you the finest product with the best guarantee.
> Our goal is your total satisfaction_.
> ...


Not


----------



## cda (Dec 31, 2016)

I knew I have seen that set up where I have stayed before

https://ixquick-proxy.com/do/spg/sh...-cell.png&sp=837d9867bccb75f2ec9601c8749ef062


----------



## north star (Jan 3, 2017)

*$ ~ $*


TMI ***cda***.........D`OH !


*$ ~ $*


----------



## steveray (Jan 3, 2017)

Agree it looks like a fancy jail setup....If it has the necessary approvals and it is not an ANSI unit it should be fine....


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 3, 2017)

The ultimate in minimalism but it appears to be set up for a lefty?


----------

